

Show HN: Deckset for Mac – Turn markdown into beautiful presentations - floriankugler
http://decksetapp.com

======
Smudge
You can also do this with pandoc, albeit without the pretty themes (you'll
have to add your own CSS). The advantage in using pandoc is that it exports to
S5, DZSlides, Slidy, Slideous, or reveal.js. Of course, if you're not
interested in rolling your own or need better looking slides with less effort,
Deckset looks like a great alternative.

------
aculver
Bought! Thanks for sharing! It is always a source of stress and annoyance to
me how long it takes to make and maintain slides for coding presentations in
Keynote, so I'm looking forward to the next opportunity I have to use this!

~~~
aculver
After using it for a few minutes, what I can already tell I would love is more
control over whatever CSS is being used to style these presentations. Any
guidance available for that? For example, I like the headings on theme used to
demonstrate the big headings, but don't like the monospace font for the
content on that theme.

~~~
perishabledave
From the support page:

Can I build my own themes?

No. Deckset is a presenter tool, first and foremost. If you’re interested in a
bespoke theme for your organisation, please get in touch.

Can I change the colours of a theme?

Every theme comes with a couple of colour combinations. You cannot apply any
other colour to the designs. This is how we make sure your slides always look
good without you having to worry about it.

Can I change the typeface of a theme?

All themes are built around a specific typographic choice, you cannot change
the typeface. There are some really cool things you can do to your type
though. Try combining ‘emphasis’ and ‘strong’, or apply the [fit] modifier to
any heading within a heading only slide. If you’re interested in a bespoke
theme based on your brand typeface, please get in touch.

------
MarcScott
Originally discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7545456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7545456)

